
Founders At Work: Uncovering The Truth Behind A Hotmail Founder’s Claims - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/23/founders-at-work-uncovering-the-truth-behind-a-hotmail-founders-claims
======
aristus
This is what I was afraid of. Do we really need to see a tacky, funhouse
rewrite of every little bit of startup gossip the day after?

